

Hidden “Signature” in Online Photos Could Help Nab Child Abusers - gmu3
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/hidden-signature-in-online-photos-could-help-nab-child-abusers/

======
gwern
And could help nab activists, 'traitors', foreigners, whistleblowers... As far
as woes in the world go, child abusers are far down the list, recent years
have reminded us.

